# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  czy mozna pic alkohol podczas anginy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

2 tygodnie temu chorowałam na anginę brałam antybiotyki w zastrzykach ale wydaje mi sie ze terapia trwalła zbyt krotko i choroba wrociła mi sie spowrotem, terapia trwala tylko 5 dni niecałe, od 3 dni mam powiekszone migdały bardzo bola przy przełykaniu czegokolwiek miałam tez na nich białe plamki ale pozabyłam sie ich plukajac gardlo naparem z szałwi, ale nadal boli, znikneły tylko plamki, czy to jest angina na pewno? moj organizm nie jest tak osłabiony jak poprzednim razem podczas anginy, nie mam tez goraczki tylko ten bol gardla i biale plami na migdałach. jutro sylwester a ja leże w lozku  wiadomo tance jedzenie i alkohol. czy moj stan może sie pogorszyc gdy bede bawic sie na imprezie sylwestrowej? mogę spozywać alkohol? I czy to na pewno angina?
pozdrawiam serdecznie i zycze wam wszystkiego dobrego w nowym roku i zebyscie go przywitali lepiej niz ja  :Frown:

----------

